# PS3 online



## jwdubai (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi
I will be moving out to Dubai and want to bring my UK PS3 with me and play online.
Do I need to change my PS settings from UK to UAE (maybe) and what's the speed like over there? Can you play games (such as COD) without any stutter?

Cheers


----------



## Ginger Ninja (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi,


Didn't change anything on mine when I came over...except for the new router address 

It will play COD online, but it can take some time to find a match...which can be annoying, but that might be my connection (16MBs).

Hope that helps...

Cheers,

Damon


----------



## jwdubai (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey,
Thanks for the reply
From what I understand, there are two internet providers over there, Du and Etisalat, which one do you use? Or they very similar to each other?


----------



## Lyaliuae (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey jwdubai,

I always play Cod, especially Mw3 these days.

You don't need to change anything except the Internet Connection Settings if you are using "Manual Address", and it will work well with you.

For The Internet at home we use Eitsalat 8mb download speed and it is eLife Double Play (Internet + Telephone) Package, and I am able to host a game on COD on both PS3 and XBOX consoles as the upload speed is 1mb, which is what I was looking for CoD. Don't forget that you need a good router if you are looking to host a game online! 

My advice is look at the packages that Etisalat and Du offer, and choose the best offer.

Mw2 and older games can take some time to find a match. In Mw3 if you enable the map packs it will also take a while till you find a match, but if you disable it, you'll find a match very quickly!



Hope this explains it for you.


----------



## jwdubai (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi
Would you recommend buying a router in the UK or one in Dubai? I hear they can be expensive over there 

I'm assuming that package is also give good for the internet?! Are you able to get SKY or BBC I player over there through the internet with sky subscription?

Cheers


----------



## Lyaliuae (Feb 13, 2013)

jwdubai said:


> Hi
> Would you recommend buying a router in the UK or one in Dubai? I hear they can be expensive over there
> 
> I'm assuming that package is also give good for the internet?! Are you able to get SKY or BBC I player over there through the internet with sky subscription?
> ...


Sorry, I have no idea about the prices in The UK, and to be honest I don't buy routers from the malls as I find it more expensive than Al Ain Center (Computer Plaza) and the other pc shops in Khalid bin Al Waleed Road in Dubai!

But for me, I will try the router that is provided by the internet service provider at first, as you might not face a problem with it in being able to host an online game.

We use Double Play (Internet + Telephone).

Also, they offer eLife Triple Play (TV + Internet + Telephone).

You can take a look at the packages features for the Triple Play from Etisalat in this page:

Etisalat - elife - eLife Triple Play (TV + Internet + Telephone)


And for the Double Play in this page:

Etisalat - elife - eLife Double Play (Internet + Telephone)


But as I recommended take a look at the Du Website and choose the best offer.


For the last question "Are you able to get SKY or BBC I player over there through the internet with sky subscription?"

Sorry, I have no idea as I don't watch SKY or BBC Channels, I think the other members will be able to help you with this question.


----------



## jwdubai (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi
Thanks for the pm and the post. That is very helpful and I will definitely look into these packages when I move out 

Cheers


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Depending on where you live you will be governed the provider to your building.

For example we live in JLT and we had no choice but to go with DU, although their service is good.

I play online and dont find speed an issue. Although internet, TV and phone I think is expensive compared to the UK. We pay 750AED, in the UK (with Sky) we paid about £65

And yes bring your wireless router with you as neither Etisalat or Du provide one as part of their packages


----------



## jwdubai (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi
So you can pay for and get Sky in Dubai? (if I have read that right) 
If so, are you using the internet or a SKY box?

Just reading about censorship over there

Thanks


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

jwdubai said:


> Hi
> So you can pay for and get Sky in Dubai? (if I have read that right)
> If so, are you using the internet or a SKY box?
> 
> ...


no sorry was comparing the price of DU in Dubai to Sky in the UK

You can get round the censorship but getting a VPN that will out your IP address in the UK (or other worldwide locations) this will allow you to watch BBC iPlayer 4OD etc


----------



## jwdubai (Aug 7, 2013)

Do you mind explaining how that works?

I am cancelling my internet in UK but my brother has internet, can I use his IP address?


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

jwdubai said:


> Do you mind explaining how that works?
> 
> I am cancelling my internet in UK but my brother has internet, can I use his IP address?


I don't yet have a vpn but I have friends out here that do.

Basically you pay for the service approx £40 a year.

The service puts your IP address (imagine your IP address as a location ID for your computer) in the UK, as opposed to going through your UAE internet provider where you will get a Dubai based IP address.

A Dubai IP address will prevent you from accessing on demand TV services in the UK and also banned sites (like some betting and 'adult' sites) 

There is another way of watching UK Sky if thats what you want and that is to find someone in the UK that has Sky i.e. family and then purchase a 'slingbox' which transmits whats being viewed over the web to your PC, that can be a costly solution and relies on having someone with Sky and shelling out for a Slingbox, which I think is about £150


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

But you will suffer lag as your route to the servers will have several more hops through it.

Good luck with it though.


----------

